# panorama on canon6d?



## lordsn (May 13, 2013)

Does anyone have any idea on how to shoot panorama with canon6d? Neither I don't find a stitch assist mode in the camera or anything mentioned about it in the manual either. But the bundled software package has photo stitch tool with it!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 14, 2013)

The photo stich tool has been packaged with Canon DSLR's for years. It allows you to stitch images together to create a panorama. In its simplest form, you can place your camera on a tripod, rotate it and take overlapping images. Then use the software to join them. This is not ideal, but it works.

There are lots of tools, special heads, etc online, try it out in its simple form to see if you like it before buying the expensive tools.


----------



## Tanja (May 14, 2013)

the simplest would be to shoot freehand and use a tool like kolor autopano.

i often shoot freehand panos simply because i don´t have a tripod with me.
autopano works wonders.

on the other hand i had a few P&S cameras with panorama mode and they never worked.
results had visible seems etc.


----------

